# Any Resources on Thomas Manton?



## dannyhyde (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello PB'ers,

Besides Manton's 22 volume Works, do you know of any references to him in any books, journal articles, dictionaries, etc.?


----------



## LeeD (Jul 19, 2009)

I first learned a little about him in reading the Christopher Love store (A Spectacle Unto God). Thomas Manton preached Love's funeral (which the sermon is included in the book). I am a Manton fan and look forward to other replies.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 19, 2009)

Try a search on [WorldCat.org] Search for books, music, videos, articles and more in libraries near you

I see some 422 returns on that search, and among others, there is a thesis from 2008 by Derek Cooper, titled _The ecumenical exegete : Thomas Manton's commentary on James in relation to its Protestant predecessors, contemporaries and successors_

As you look through those 422 returns on "Manton, Thomas", you'll have to sort through whether a given item is included in his Works. Lotta work.
Stiff upper lip, old chap. You can do it.


----------



## catechumen (Jul 19, 2009)

There was some discussion of Manton in Hughes Oliphant Old's Reformed Worship if I remember correctly.


----------

